# Elegir interfaz para SSH

## Latinvs

Buenas.

Ando buscando información sobre cómo decirle a SSH que no me use la interfaz de red que ocupo con Internet y que use la otra que tiene mi ordenador (habitualmente estoy en Internet por la wlan0, y querría SSH en eth0, pero vamos, si estuviera usando eth0 querría poder decirle que use wlan0), y si es posible algo sencillo, pues mejor.

Si no queda más remedio ya me pondré a estudiar Iptables y a jugar con el enrutamiento de paquetes, como he leído por Internet, pero si hay alguna opción que no he visto o no he entendido al leer el man de SSH (¿por qué no funcionará algo como ssh -ieth0 cuenta@máquina o algo así? jeje) y alguno la conoce, pues se agradece.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si voy a decir una burrada pero quiza no, pongamos que un ordenador tiene acceso a internet y además por la tarjeta cableada da servicio a una lan por medio de un switch o algo así (no estoy muy puesto en como evoluciona la lan en ese sentido) este ordenador tendria dos IP una para comunicarse con el router y otra para la lan de manera que si la lan está en la red (aqui mejor con numeros): lan (eth0) -->192.168.1.0/24 y router para salir a internet (wlan0) ->192.168.0.0/24 este ordenador tendria que tener una regla iptables tal que así : iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE de esta forma podria atender ssh por el cable y dar servicio a internet por la inalambirca.

Supongo ese no es tu escenario pero se parece bastante, así que para saber si funciona si no tienes mas que dos ordenadores conecta el cables en directo de un ordenador a otro y prueba a comunicarte por ssh user@ip-cableada y si da resultado nos lo comunicas y como me pica la curiosidad voy a intentar probarlo a ver que pasa.

EDITO:

No se si se me entiende lo que he escrito, seguramente hay formas mas entendibles para expresarlo, no obstante a mi me ha funcionado la prueba.

----------

## agdg

Usa la opción -b IP-de-salida, ejemplo:

PC con dos tarjetas de red. IP 192.168.1.5 y 192.168.0.5. 

ssh -b 192.168.1.5 root@server1

ssh -b 192.168.0.5 root@server2

----------

## Latinvs

Gracias a ambos.

Llevo unos días bastante ajetreado. En cuanto esté un poco más aliviado probaré vuestras recomendaciones y publicaré los resultados por si a alguien más le sirvieran.

Saludos.

----------

